# conexion amplificador de guitarra al computador



## vaxilio (Dic 30, 2006)

quisiera saber si se puede conectar un amplificador de guitarra de 30w como salida de la pc.
alguien sabe ?

muchas gracias


----------



## doctor fracaso (Ene 10, 2007)

Hola, habria que ver que tipo de entradas tiene tu equipo...algunos modelos de esa potencia traen entradas tipo RCA o  miniplug, del tipo de reproductores comunes (walkman, mp3..) para entrar desde un reproductor, o tocar arriba de alguna pista.. si ese es el caso de tu amplificador, tendrias que salir desde la pc, saliendo por la salida de la placa de audio, o salida de audio de la placa madre(si el audio esta integrado), es decir...de donde salen los parlantes que usas en tu pc comunmente y llegar al equipo en las entradas RCA o miniplug  (RCA es la denominacion del tipo de ficha usada comunmente en audio y video..), para esto tenes que armar un cable que en un extremo tenga ficha macho para la pc..(tipo auricular) y en el otro fichas macho RCA

Si tu equipo no tiene entradas RCA , lo mas facil es tomar el cable de tu guitarra y colocarle un adaptador en un extremo, que te permita enchufarlo a la salida de audio de la pc ( se consiguen en las casas de audio), y en el otro extremo entras al equipo como siempre..como si fuera tu guitarra.. 

Si tiene entrada tipo miniplug, hacete (o compra) un cable con dos fichas macho de este tipo y enchufa la salida de audio de la pc con la entrada miniplug del equipo..

TENE CUIDADO si entras por las RCA o miniplug, porque a veces estas entradas van directo a la etapa de potencia de tu amplificador... y si pones el volumen de la pc a fondo podrias estropear tu equipo.., ya que esta diseñado para trabajar con señales pre-amplificadas a ciertos niveles..., asique lo mejor es conectar todo poniendo el volumen de la pc bajo, y subier de a poco..., la desventaja de no tener entrada RCA u otra entrada  auxiliar ademas de la entrada comun del equipo es que no podras tocar mientras escuches alguna pista..pues no puedes conectar la guitarra !!, .. ademas esta el problema de que sera sonido monofonico..., pero bueno...

Espero haberte ayudado...saludos


----------



## chuko (Ene 10, 2007)

Si, se puede, yo escucho musica desde la PC conectando la salida de la placa de sonido a la entrada de mi amplificador de guitarra. Dale pa'delante nomas.


----------



## vaxilio (Ene 11, 2007)

muchas gracias .Me quedo mas tranquilo.Temia de conectarlo por el tema de distintas impadancias,alguien me dijo por ahi eso .

saludos!


----------



## juanmanuelperic (Sep 18, 2008)

pero como haces? conectando con un adaptador stereo a la salida de audio de la pc?

Estarias conectando un plug mono a un adaptador stereo, y de ahi al jack stereo de la pc... por lo q una de las señales q sale de la pc a donde iria? a masa? eso no podria joder el amplificador o la pc?

Muchas gracias...


----------



## alex_delarge (Mar 9, 2010)

yo tengo el ampli de mi bajo a la pc, me compre un adaptador para el jack y listo anda de 10


----------

